# Simulcast, superb sounding Broadcast kind of pedal...



## Manuel Ammon (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Dan0h (Sep 29, 2021)

This rules.


----------



## ianmarks (Sep 29, 2021)

Love the art!


----------



## TheSin (Sep 30, 2021)

Love the face plate!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 1, 2021)

Dude, you're on a roll with these! Looks great!


----------



## ntuncer (Nov 10, 2021)

Very nice design! does it fit easily into1590BB enclosure (cause of the height of the transformer)?


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Nov 10, 2021)

ntuncer said:


> Very nice design! does it fit easily into1590BB enclosure (cause of the height of the transformer)?


Yes fits perfectly in a 1590 BB enclosure...


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 10, 2021)

Really nice design, man! Has a cool European vibe to it. Noice!

I built the Duocast and, man, I do like it. It's kind of like an overdrive....but not. It's more of a boost really. But it does something to the sound. In 18V mode, it just adds a nice sparkle to the sound. Great to stack with other things to give everything a fuller sound.


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Nov 10, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Really nice design, man! Has a cool European vibe to it. Noice!
> 
> I built the Duocast and, man, I do like it. It's kind of like an overdrive....but not. It's more of a boost really. But it does something to the sound. In 18V mode, it just adds a nice sparkle to the sound. Great to stack with other things to give everything a fuller sound.


Love that roaring sound of the Simulcast too. Just ordered a Duoacast. One of my favourite boost overdrive pedals too feed my Marshall Studio Vintage Head.


----------



## Preverb (Nov 11, 2021)

Manuel Ammon said:


> Love that roaring sound of the Simulcast too. Just ordered a Duoacast. One of my favourite boost overdrive pedals too feed my Marshall Studio Vintage Head.



I thought this was more how people like this pedal.  Kind of all out near fuzz territory.  I was just reading that you can leave out the IC to have less headroom.  I guess the people that like it as a tone sweetener/boost would want the higher voltage though.  I was looking at the Benson too.  I wonder if anyone uses both in combination?


----------



## Betty Wont (Nov 11, 2021)

I use it at 9 volts and balls out full gain. A great distortion.


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Nov 12, 2021)

Just built a Son of Ben preamp too.
It has more compression and less headroom. 3 way switch at the simulcast is really helpful and gives you a lot of gain, if you want. Simulcast is my favourite.


----------



## Preverb (Nov 12, 2021)

Manuel Ammon said:


> Just built a Son of Ben preamp too.
> It has more compression and less headroom. 3 way switch at the simulcast is really helpful and gives you a lot of gain, if you want. Simulcast is my favourite.


So do you like the Simulcast more at high gain than the Son of Ben?  I was reading that people like the Benson for low gain / tone shaping and the Broadcast for high gain stuff.  But then I read totally different opinions about the Simulcast being better for low gain/boost.  I kind of want something that gets into fuzz territory.


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Nov 12, 2021)

Simulcast is more transparent and has a lot of volume and gain. Tone knob is perfect to cut of bass. Love the pedal with Stratocasters. Son of Ben is better for low gain sounds. More compressed at higher gain settings. Ordered a Duolcast, 2 footswitches and 2 level knobs for better control.


----------

